# Fastest BLD DNF's



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 1, 2008)

What are some of your fastest BLD DNF's? and how close were they?

for me that i can REMEMBER

2x2: 4.xx
3x3: 52.xx
4x4: 17:xx ?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 1, 2008)

do you mean in comp. or at home
at home:
2x2: 40 sec.
3x3: 3 min.(i suck!)


----------



## joey (Sep 1, 2008)

3x3: 33.xx 3-cycle edges
35.xx 2 flipped edges, or something similar to that.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 1, 2008)

joey said:


> 3x3: 33.xx 3-cycle edges
> 35.xx 2 flipped edges, or something similar to that.



  
That's still A-MAZ-ING Joey


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 1, 2008)

2x2: sub-20 seconds
3x3: probably about 5 min. I suck at visual corners with letters for edges.
(letter for corners is so easy, like sub-15 memo on average, but for some reason, I can use it for both corners and edges.)
For visual, I can easily picture the orientation of pieces, but permutation is just so hard.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 1, 2008)

2x2x2: 1x, possibly sub-10.
3x3x3: 0:4x, from that other thread. Other than that, I think my fastest attempt has been a 1:00 success.
4x4x4: 7:xx, a few times, and in competition. Disconcertingly close video from a long while ago.
5x5x5: Low 2x:xx. First success will probably be sub-20, if I ever get one and stop wasting, like, 10 minutes on memo errors.


----------



## Brett (Sep 1, 2008)

I had a question, but didn't really have any other place to put it, and it doesn't deserve it's own thread...

When you guys feel like you had an amazingly fast solve, what do you check first? The time or the fact the cube is solved?


----------



## HelloiamChow (Sep 1, 2008)

The first that comes to mind is alexc's 54 or 55 DNF at nationals. Personally, my fastest DNF was a 1:51. 3 edges and 3 corners. I suck.


----------



## hdskull (Sep 1, 2008)

51 4flipped edges. (forgot EO)


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 1, 2008)

3x3x3: I don't have any DNF's faster than my current pb (1:07.xx)
4x4x4: 4:5x.xx off by a 2-3 wings from what I can remember. This one was gut wrenchingly close.
5x5x5: I don't have any DNF's faster than my current pb (12:44.xx)

Chris


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 1, 2008)

3x3x3: 39.85, 2 flipped edges
4x4x4: ~5:30, but my best success is better (5:09.79)
5x5x5: 16:xx.xx I don't really practise it, actually I broke my Eastsheen a few days ago.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that my fastest on everything are successes at the moment. Except I got a 47 minute 6x6x6 BLD DNF this week that was pretty bad.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 1, 2008)

3x3 is probably a 56.xx I had once
4x4 - 8:35, 2 wings swapped 
5x5 - only tried once, and failed, so ~31 minutes


----------



## alexc (Sep 1, 2008)

HelloiamChow said:


> The first that comes to mind is alexc's 54 or 55 DNF at nationals. Personally, my fastest DNF was a 1:51. 3 edges and 3 corners. I suck.



Haha, yeah! Someone other than me thought of it! 

A couple days ago I got a 52.9x DNF using freestyle. It wouldn't have been a PB, but it would have been sub minute freestyle. I think I got a 4x.xx success several months ago, but it was way lucky.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 1, 2008)

alexc said:


> I think I got a 4x.xx success several months ago, but it was way lucky.



You got 43.xx. I remember it because right after that I got 42.00


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 1, 2008)

2x2 - 20.xx
3x3 - 3:xx.xx


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2008)

Correction: I just got a 16:48 DNF on 5x5x5 BLD. I pushed myself hard, and saw I finished memo around 8:30. So I decided not to check it over and just go for it. I didn't have any memo recall problems; I just forgot to flip two edges at the end and discovered I mismemorized the + centers.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 2, 2008)

Just did 0.71 seconds, off by 18 pieces
2 have already been in place (Yes, i REALLY just did that)

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 2, 2008)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Just did 0.71 seconds, off by 18 pieces
> 2 have already been in place (Yes, i REALLY just did that)
> 
> Greetings...Dennis



I had a 0.74 4x4 BLD DNF with 8 correct pieces. The 4x4 record is nearing the 3x3 record...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 3, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> DennisStrehlau said:
> 
> 
> > Just did 0.71 seconds, off by 18 pieces
> ...




You guys are crazy


----------



## shelley (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm not sure about 3x3 BLD. I think my PB success is my fastest. I had a 9 minute 4x4 BLD DNF. And 5x5 BLD I've only done once.


----------



## vnzuo (Sep 3, 2008)

3x3x3: I did one attempt this morning, it was 2:47.87, I got 4 EO wrong...

I am happy with that cuz I just start to learn BLD recently...


----------

